# I built a knife rack.



## RonB

I have had this idea for some time, and finally got around to making it. This rack has a maple frame with the bottom made from a piece of sheet metal clad in two pieces of maple veneer. The mechanism is normally used to hold a cookbook, but I thought it would work for this. 
I still need to make some adjustments on the fit, but it does work and holds the knives my wife uses. My "good" knives are in a drawer so my wife doesn't grab any by mistake. She thinks my knives are too sharp anyway.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Looks good!


----------



## ACHiPo

Nice design!


----------



## Mute-on

That’s phenomenal! On a bigger scale, you could get a sizeable collection hidden away, and ready for use. 

You could add a pull handle to match the cupboard above. That might tie it all together nicely.


----------



## nevrknow

Really nice thinking! Display or hidden. I like it!


----------



## RonB

Thanx all for the comments.

@Mute-on - The cabinet handles are ~ 35 years old and the finish is worn off some of the handles. So my wife keeps talking about getting new handles. That means that I can't do anything until she picks out the replacements... And yes, with enough space, you could store a lot of knives.


----------



## Mute-on

Funny how a clever knife rack can lead to an entire kitchen renovation ....


----------

